# Kings @ Sonics Game Thread (11/20)



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

<center> *vs.* 

*Sacramento Kings (4-5) @ Seattle Sonics (4-5)
Arco Arena, Sunday November 20th, 2005
6:00 PT, CSN-West, NBALP *
--------------------------------------------------------------------

*Probable Starters





































Brad Miller/Shareef Abdur-Rahim/Peja Stojakovic/Bonzi Wells/Mike Bibby 





































Johan Petro/Nick Collison/Rashard Lewis/Ray Allen/Luke Ridnour

-------------------------------------------------------------------- 

-Seatle Sonics board game thread-:wave: 
-vBookie thread-:wave: 
-NBA.com Preview- *

</center>


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

eh I dont really like the Peja-Lewis and SAR-Collison matchups - but I think Miller can give em problems

Im expecting the W


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Dodigago said:


> eh I dont really like the Peja-Lewis and SAR-Collison matchups - but I think Miller can give em problems
> 
> Im expecting the W


I actually like the Peja-Lewis matchup, I think peja will do a great job on him tommorow night.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Kings up next 



> Kings (4-5) vs. Seattle (4-5)
> 
> THE SKINNY
> *Site:* KeyArena, Seattle Tipoff: 6 p.m.
> ...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Kings corner: Chance for revenge tonight is motivation - Diary with Corliss Williamson 

...

Pass hasn't been fancy of Shareef; Same Seattle


----------



## CreeksideBaller (Jun 19, 2005)

Goooo Kings!


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Pejas on fiaaa! Sar is playing really well right now.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

End of first quater

Kings 36
Seattle 25


Peja 14pts 2asts 1stl
Sar 10pts 1reb 2asts 1stl 1blk
Bibby 6pts 1reb 2asts
Brad 6pts 4reb 1ast


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Bench still not providing much. Radman hit 2 jumpers back to back leads only 8.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Kings have cooled down only up by 2. Ray allen is heating up we need to shut him down.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

the sonics took the lead 82-79 Kings call timeout. Hopefully sub in Peja and get things going again.


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

Bibby for 2!

101 - 99 

Seattle TO!


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

grab the god damn rebound! geez!


101-101 1:06 left

Collison with 2 ft's


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

LETS GO SAC TOWN! :banana:


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

wait - who won the jump ball - I dont get it  (Im following online)

:54.1 SEA - 20 sec timeout
:56.3 SAC - Defensive rebound


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

god damn collison!!

god damn Brad!!


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

we need a 3 here


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

Bibby for 3! its good! woohoo were back in it!


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

106-104, we lost, anyone want to inform me @ how?

so I assume Allen missed and so did we?

who took the shot 

Brad really choked


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Ray missed his second free throw and the Kings got the rebound. Sonics up by two. Bibby takes a last second three point shot that misses and the Sonics get the rebound as time runs out.

Peja was unstoppable in the first half, and then disappeared in the second half. 

G-Force


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

G-Force said:


> Ray missed his second free throw and the Kings got the rebound. Sonics up by two. Bibby takes a last second three point shot that misses and the Sonics get the rebound as time runs out.
> 
> Peja was unstoppable in the first half, and then disappeared in the second half.
> 
> G-Force



9-10 first half and 0-4 second half. He should have kept shooting not many players can get 30pts with under 20shots a game.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

The way Peja was shooting, I was afraid that he would drop 40+ points on the Sonics. Even without him scoring in the second half, the rest of the team shot well. Bibby almost this game himself in the final seconds.


----------



## NR 1 (Apr 3, 2005)

:upset: Fortson 

Now I think Peja can`t play against SAS


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

X-rays taken after the game showed no broken bones, but Stojakovic was already nursing a sprained pinkie finger on the same hand.


----------

